# Our Dear Leader!



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

How Uber CEO Travis Kalanick Went From A Startup Failure To One Of The Hottest Names In Silicon Valley

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-ceo-travis-kalanicks-success-story-2014-9#ixzz3EGiORxqy


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This one is from February

*Uber CEO Travis Kalanick Was A Taxi Driver In An UberX Car Last Night*

*http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...taxi-driver-in-an-uberx-car-last-night-2014-2*


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

gag.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

what a tool. haha killing it $9.95 for a ride....lol


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> How Uber CEO Travis Kalanick Went From A Startup Failure To One Of The Hottest Names In Silicon Valley
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-ceo-travis-kalanicks-success-story-2014-9#ixzz3EGiORxqy


"The receptivity of the masses is very limited, their intelligence is small, but their power of forgetting is enormous. In consequence of these facts all effective propaganda must be limited to a very points and must harp on these facts, on these slogans, until the last member of the public understand what you want him to understand by your slogan."

Everyone private driver is working wonderfully. "The great strength of the totalitarian state is that it forces those who fear to imitate it." Uber is conquering the world one city at a time around the globe and regulators simple give in to all the untruths.

"The great masses of the people will more easily fall victims to a big lie than to a small one." Uber driver partner's make 70 grand working the uberx platfor, far more than the taxicab driver.

These quotes do not belong to Travis Kalanick but they are from Uber play book. 
The quotes come from Adolf Hitler


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

The first quote is actually from Joseph Goebbels, the Maniacs' chief of propaganda.


----------



## Yougottabekiddingme! (Sep 7, 2014)

Sad if these guys are "visionaries"
A world consumed by greed and no regard for most value able asset" the driver" Remember the APP is just an APP and is worth nothing if a human
Doesn't choose to use it. 

The drivers have all the Power but
Just don't know how to use it "YET"


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This one is from February
> 
> *Uber CEO Travis Kalanick Was A Taxi Driver In An UberX Car Last Night*
> 
> *http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...taxi-driver-in-an-uberx-car-last-night-2014-2*


This one is fantastic from the article, it goes to show you what types of people run the show called Uber, what a clown.
*Uber Driver *on Feb 23, 7:05 AM said:
I drove Travis Kalanick in my Uberx tonight. Ironic that the Uber CEO has been my most unpleasant Uber passenger to date.

The low point, I think, was when he was hollering from the backseat that he was the Uber CEO, and if I didn't believe him, I should Google him. I'm not sure how many times he said, "Google me. My name's Travis. Google me.

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...-an-uberx-car-last-night-2014-2#ixzz3EL8WJbc6


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> This one is fantastic from the article, it goes to show you what types of people run the show called Uber, what a clown.
> *Uber Driver *on Feb 23, 7:05 AM said:
> I drove Travis Kalanick in my Uberx tonight. Ironic that the Uber CEO has been my most unpleasant Uber passenger to date.
> 
> ...


What a ******.

He's a member of the Tech Oligarchy and all the ass-kissing gush about Uber is from the Clerisy.

http://www.joelkotkin.com/content/006-joels-books

.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> This one is fantastic from the article, it goes to show you what types of people run the show called Uber, what a clown.
> *Uber Driver *on Feb 23, 7:05 AM said:
> I drove Travis Kalanick in my Uberx tonight. Ironic that the Uber CEO has been my most unpleasant Uber passenger to date.
> 
> ...


That is hilarious. "Google me". Foogle you


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*MAN AND UBER MAN*
BY KARA SWISHER

http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2014/12/uber-travis-kalanick-controversy


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

If Travis K is in an UberX and that UberX gets in an accident. Who pays


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

SCdave said:


> If Travis K is in an UberX and that UberX gets in an accident. Who pays


You do, After your insurance drops you for using your car to gain, Or for ridesharing! Lucky you hah!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2014)

Travis is the definition of a ******. He will remind you he's better then you every chance he gets:/ 

It's like he's trying to make up for something deep down he feels he lacks.

I wonder if he suffers from premature ejaculation?


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Travis is the definition of a ******. He will remind you he's better then you every chance he gets:/
> 
> It's like he's trying to make up for something deep down he feels he lacks.
> 
> *I wonder if he suffers from premature ejaculation?*


Do you think it is that or just pee wee-ness? As in is very short and not to big around! I'm in the Denver or Las Vegas or LA or.... market if you are looking for me Travis K. I'll measure up next to you anytime you would like to do a comparison, you just have to promise to keep your hands to yourself, See I remember you ARE from SF!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Yougottabekiddingme! said:


> Sad if these guys are "visionaries"
> A world consumed by greed and no regard for most value able asset" the driver" Remember the APP is just an APP and is worth nothing if a human
> Doesn't choose to use it.
> 
> ...


Uber is counting on the drivers never knowing how to use it. It's sad to know this could all be 'fixed' by the drivers almost immediately, but it won't.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The Smartest Bro in the Room*
Ellen Cushing 
http://twitter.com/@elcush

http://www.modernluxury.com/san-francisco/story/the-smartest-bro-the-room


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *MAN AND UBER MAN*
> BY KARA SWISHER
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/business/2014/12/uber-travis-kalanick-controversy


Unfortunately the best facts are left out Miss Kara Swisher whom has interview Travis k several times at the San Francisco Disrupt conference. 
1. Travis owns 17 percent of Uber stock this makes his fortune at over 3 billion dollars when Uber is worth 18 billion dollars. ( Uber value will be much higher after this months funding round ends perhaps 25 billion dollars on paper)
2. Nothing about Wellington Capital or Morgan Stanley view point that the car industry, rental car market place and taxicab business will all see very large reduction in profit from the ride sharing business like Uber and numerous other companies around the globe next year.
4. Why is Mr. John Zimmer of Lyft not in the Las Vegas marketplace now. Is this because Lyft lacks the capital to fight in this market place. Even the likes of Mr. Nate Rothschild is no where to be seen, rather impuissant and flaccid at best.
5. Even Ford Motor Company as remarked Uber is the highly dangerous and future competition will be difficult for all car manufacturer.
6. The simple question is will Travis k be in the top hundred riches men in the world by next years end ?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Oh c'mon @Farman vegas , drop this "Immigrant Cab Driver with stilted English" persona...it's lame!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> "The receptivity of the masses is very limited, their intelligence is small, but their power of forgetting is enormous. In consequence of these facts all effective propaganda must be limited to a very points and must harp on these facts, on these slogans, until the last member of the public understand what you want him to understand by your slogan."
> 
> Everyone private driver is working wonderfully. "The great strength of the totalitarian state is that it forces those who fear to imitate it." Uber is conquering the world one city at a time around the globe and regulators simple give in to all the untruths.
> 
> ...


Very similar to the philosophy espoused by Jonathan Gruber :-(

And the truth is: It's TWU, it's TWU!
Works every time :-(


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Oh c'mon @Farman vegas , drop this "Immigrant Cab Driver with stilted English" persona...it's lame!


I have studied Saul Alinsky's book Rules For Radicals. Out of the twelve rules I am well aware your comment would be number five. As I am sure you have also read it. I found it irksome, platitudinous and pedestrian.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> I have studied Saul Alinsky's book Rules For Radicals.


I have not read, let alone studied, Saul Alinsky. 
But I'm aware that Saul Alinsky worked to empower the poor and the disenfranchised.
I'm also aware that the spectre of Saul Alinsky is trotted out by some to discredit others.
Hope your itinerant, and mercenary efforts on behalf of Uber are well rewarded.


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I have not read, let alone studied, Saul Alinsky.
> But I'm aware that Saul Alinsky worked to empower the poor and the disenfranchised.
> I'm also aware that the spectre of Saul Alinsky is trotted out by some to discredit others.
> Hope your itinerant, and mercenary efforts on behalf of Uber are well rewarded.


In December off to South America got to make 500 cities for the IPO.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

http://venturebeat.com/2014/11/15/ubers-revenue-just-leaked-and-its-more-than-you-think/


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> In December off to South America got to make 500 cities for the IPO.


Lots of impoverished people there. The 'Benny Hinn' of the business world should do quit well.  Hope you bend over for Uber better than you display an avatar. Perhaps it was a bit of a _Freudian Slip_ while you were thinking about the way Uber does business?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I have not read, let alone studied, Saul Alinsky.
> But I'm aware that Saul Alinsky worked to empower the poor and the disenfranchised.
> I'm also aware that the spectre of Saul Alinsky is trotted out by some to discredit others.
> Hope your itinerant, and mercenary efforts on behalf of Uber are well rewarded.


@chi1cabby if I may: what is your end goal? (If you have one, of course)
You seem too educated on the issues to believe that Uber will change their model, improving pay and working conditions. This company can only thrive as long as it's "workers" are willing to operate at risk for generally low rates, or passengers are willing to pay premium daily rates to get back and forth to work. Every time an expense is added to the company, it is passed on to the public.

(To those who want to argue that premium fares are for the drunks or privileged travelers: that is a perk only, predictable, affordable day-to-day runs are necessary in every major city. (Uber has vowed to replace taxis, which remain on the hook to keep them affordable)

If you are engageD primarily to educate regardless of philosophy , that's cool too! I was just curious!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> what is your end goal?


I don't have an End Goal. My efforts are focussed on:
Inform the drivers.
Expose Uber's Duplicity.
Hope that All Drivers get a measure of power in their one sided Partnership with Uber.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't have an End Goal. My efforts are focussed on:
> Inform the drivers.
> Expose Uber's Duplicity.
> Hope that All Drivers get a measure of power in their one sided Partnership with Uber.


Understood-but It seems that drivers Getting power will kill the model. The shirking of standard employment/insurance responsibilities is the only leverage Uber holds.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Understood-but It seems that drivers Getting power will kill the model. The shirking of standard employment/insurance responsibilities is the only leverage Uber holds.





chi1cabby said:


> Hope that All Drivers get a measure of power in their one sided Partnership with Uber.


Most Drivers do not wish to be classified as Employees. They like the flexibility that comes with this gig.

I will enumerate the grievances that the Drivers would like addressed:
1) Inequity in Earnings/Hour between the FT & PT Drivers.
2) Unfair Rating System, & it's arbitrary implementation. Lack of Review or Appeals Process for Unfair1 Star Rating.
3) Unresponsive support system.
4) Borderline Fraudulent Ads for New Drivers , & Driver Over Saturation.
5) Uber Doublespeak:









6) Inadequate Insurance.
7) Lack of In App Tipping, & use of "No Need to Tip", "Tip is Included" Marketing.
8) Cancellation Fee & Referral Bonus Shenanigans.
9) Low Operating Margins of Non Surge Priced Fares.
10) Fare Adjustments based on "Inefficient Route" complaints, without Driver consultation & notification.
11) Lack of Review or Appeals Process for Driver Deactivation.
I'm sure I can list more grievances...

But Uber is unlikely to make any changes to address these grievances until it's forced to by Drivers' actions. Driving for Uber has gotten progressively worse over the course of this year. It will get a step worst on Monday when Uber unveils the Spotify Partnership.

Uber's focus is on Rapid Expansion, and Customer Experience. There is a total lack of consideration for Driver dynamics & economics.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Most Drivers do not wish to be classified as Employees. They like the flexibility that comes with this gig.
> 
> I will enumerate the grievances that the Drivers would like addressed:
> 1) Inequity in Earnings/Hour between the FT & PT Drivers.
> ...


I'm beginning to question the dedication to "customer experience"


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Most Drivers do not wish to be classified as Employees. They like the flexibility that comes with this gig.
> 
> I will enumerate the grievances that the Drivers would like addressed:
> 1) Inequity in Earnings/Hour between the FT & PT Drivers.
> ...


Regardless of the employment classification, creating a more profitable environment for the drivers, While providing consistent, affordable, and reliable service for the passengers, will cut too deeply into this bottom line


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Nova said:


> What a ******.
> 
> He's a member of the Tech Oligarchy and all the ass-kissing gush about Uber is from the Clerisy.
> 
> ...


POST # 9 / Nova : Bostonian Bison appre-
ciates this
Hyperlinked Information. He has no
familiarty with Author, Joel Kotkin.
Thanks for that!

Your Profile Page indicates that it's been
since Before Halloween that you were
last with us. Your Incisive Commentary
and Irreverence Towards #{T}Ruthless
Leader is "What is Needed" now that
the Membership has Grown Sevenfold
and Messages Logged Sixfold in the
intervening months.

Even more importantly the #1 Notable
Member chi1cabby , upon whom I bestowed the
Honorifics of "Newsmeister" and "Saint
Comity of Chicago" , has left daily
activities without Warning or Reasons.

Please consider returning to Provide the
Important News that is needed even more
now. I will echo C1C in asking for you to
Add Your City/Region location to your
Avatar surround, as it contributes to the
Sense of Community.

Thanks again, Notable Bison out.


----------

